# Transferring funds to South Africa from the UK



## NJB55 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello

Could someone discuss the best way to transfer over £100000 to a South African bank account. The plan is to buy a house in Johannesburg but I don't want to loss out with excessive charges and high exchange rates.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

NJB55 said:


> Hello
> 
> Could someone discuss the best way to transfer over £100000 to a South African bank account. The plan is to buy a house in Johannesburg but I don't want to loss out with excessive charges and high exchange rates.


Your're already losing out by turning real money into Rands....

Foreign Exchange | Currency Exchange & Money Transfers | UKForex (set the rate and wait)


----------



## arranhare (Apr 26, 2014)

*I'd use someone like*

UKForex which is who I use for transfers...better than bank rates...


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Talk to your UK bank the transfer rate these days are very reasonable and besides it seems like the money for your house purchase is not something you want to take risks with.


----------

